# Kentucky school shooting.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another school shooting. Just happening now. 2 dead 19 wounded.

Kentucky school shooting leaves at least two dead and 19 others injured, officials say | Fox News


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Yank his parents CHL/CCW/CHP and seize their gun safes and all contents (and ammo and reloading supplies ) and make them prove to a judge that they had them secured from the youngster and he broke in or stole them without permission befor they can get them back


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?

Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?
> 
> Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


I don't disagree. They are more and more mind-controlling. 
Teens oughta go back to building hot rods.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?
> 
> Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


I'm not a fan of "nanny state" bans ... but some things just don't need to be accessible to kids. Some adults, too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?
> 
> Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


Have I ever seen them?
I play them all the time. Have for as long as I can remember.
It isn't the media that you should be focusing on. It's the person.

If you think banning a game is the solution, or even a step, then you must be ready to ban movies, television, and even the evening news.
You can pretend that the problem is caused by games, or by exposure to violence in general, but that's not the problem at all.
Anyone can be triggered by anything. Placing the blame on any one thing is pointless.

Now, I must ask, if you're so willing to ban them, have you ever tried them?
They're hardly bloodthirsty, most have minimal actual bloodshed, and the goal is normally to work as a team. It does not, in any way, simulate actually murdering someone.

I get a bit worked up when people start talking about getting rid of things they know very little to nothing about.
Reminds me too much of just about every politician I've ever known.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Yank his parents CHL/CCW/CHP and seize their gun safes and all contents (and ammo and reloading supplies ) and make them prove to a judge that they had them secured from the youngster and he broke in or stole them without permission befor they can get them back


You literally just described a despot government trial.
Guilty until proven innocent is not how things work here.
How about this novel idea... let's wait for the facts to come out before passing judgement.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

in other news 320 million Americans killed nobody...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

How bout the parents of the perp ( If ejudicated guilty ) loose their Home , properties , businesses , savings, assets , in successful civil suit and have to fight to get said gun safes and weapons and accoutrements returned ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> ...Anyone can be triggered by anything. Placing the blame on any one thing is pointless.
> 
> Now, I must ask, if you're so willing to ban them, have you ever tried them?
> They're hardly bloodthirsty, most have minimal actual bloodshed, and the goal is normally to work as a team. It does not, in any way, simulate actually murdering...


I agree that there are many triggers to violence. I said that games were a small part of the problem. SSRI's and other psychoactive drugs are another part.

Have I tried them? Yes, I played Wolfenstein when PC's were new. It wasn't minimal bloodshed, and the goal was EXACTLY the killing of human beings. I haven't played one since then, they're not to my taste. Maybe they've changed, but from what I read about them, stealing cars and shooting at the police, not much.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Getting rid of gun free "kill zones" and having armed teachers/staff around would go a good ways toward reducing shootings of this type and other recent shootings.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Have I ever seen them?
> *I play them all the time. Have for as long as I can remember.*
> It isn't the media that you should be focusing on. It's the person.
> 
> ...


Did you start playing them when you were 7 or 8 or 9 ? This isn't like back then. Some parents don't even know how to operate their kid's phones...or they're too busy inside their own to notice what their kid is absorbing like a sponge.

Not making judgements, just sayin.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I listens or read this and I don't understand. When I was in high school, You would have a heck of a time to go out and NOT find a rifle or shotgun in the rear window a kids pickup. I know for a fact no one got shot. It never entered our minds. We were thinking about pheasant or deer hunting. It just befuddles me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I agree that there are many triggers to violence. I said that games were a small part of the problem. SSRI's and other psychoactive drugs are another part.
> 
> Have I tried them? Yes, I played Wolfenstein when PC's were new. It wasn't minimal bloodshed, and the goal was EXACTLY the killing of human beings. I haven't played one since then, they're not to my taste. Maybe they've changed, but from what I read about them, stealing cars and shooting at the police, not much.


Wolfenstein was a WW2 soldier's escape from a Nazi prison camp. You shot blocky pixels you were lead to accept were people, and the result of your action was blocks of red squares popping out of them. Did that "horror" affect you? Did it give you any different view of the world, and your fellow man? If you saw it for 20 years, would it change you in any way? Likely not. A stable person is not made unstable just from what they see and do in a fictional setting. There have been far worse movies, books, and real world events that we've never considered banning from view. Picking "games" is just a new misguided target. Study after study have shown there is no link to violent video game and violent real-world behavior.



MountainGirl said:


> Did you start playing them when you were 7 or 8 or 9 ? This isn't like back then. Some parents don't even know how to operate their kid's phones...or they're too busy inside their own to notice what their kid is absorbing like a sponge.
> 
> Not making judgements, just sayin.


Now you're keying into the real issue.
Guidance about what we absorb is what is necessary. A child, if left to their own devices, can begin to think the world is the same as they perceive it in media. It's why we have 12 year old girls who dress like hookers and 10 year old boys who think they deserve "respect" from strangers and a fancy car, and think beating "bitches" is acceptable.

It isn't the media, itself, that is the problem. It is the lack of understanding about what they are exposed to. That's what we need. Not banning things. We should never ban ideas, images, thoughts, works of fiction, just because it upsets us or we *think* it could lead to violence. We should ban *violent actions*.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Excellent points, Kauboy. I still have a gut feeling that these games can desensitize young minds toward violence, and tip some over the edge that are on the brink.

Other studies have shown that these games cause aggressive behavior and can lead to violence. Mortal Kombat and Grand Theft Auto are extremely violent games. Is it healthy for a child to spend hours playing these games.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Now you're keying into the real issue.
> Guidance about what we absorb is what is necessary. A child, if left to their own devices, can begin to think the world is the same as they perceive it in media. It's why we have 12 year old girls who dress like hookers and 10 year old boys who think they deserve "respect" from strangers and a fancy car, and think beating "bitches" is acceptable.
> 
> It isn't the media, itself, that is the problem. It is the lack of understanding about what they are exposed to. That's what we need. Not banning things. We should never ban ideas, images, thoughts, works of fiction, just because it upsets us or we *think* it could lead to violence. We should ban *violent actions*.


In my not so humble opinion - there is no action more *violent* than children being left to their own devices.

There's a fine line between what *actions* could be deemed violent and which are not. Can you give examples of which actions you would ban...and how that could be done?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Parents must pay big , that way other parents will pay attention to details ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don’t think it is a matter of banning. I think it is a matter of people being more disciplined and moral so that they will enforce rules is the home as well as setting the example. 
The government doesn’t have to ban games, movies or music. Parents should do that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think it is a matter of banning. I think it is a matter of people being more disciplined and moral so that they will enforce rules is the home as well as setting the example.
> The government doesn't have to ban games, movies or music. Parents should do that.


The effective solution is Consistent Parenting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Que up the SLIPPY NEWS NETWORK and a handsome middle age much thinner news anchor appears on the screen...

A tragedy for sure in Kentucky...

And now, we'll end the show with some good news of the day!...in Benghazi Libya some muslimes killed some other muslimes!

And that's the way it is, January 23, 2018. Good night!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/twin-car-bombs-kill-least-27-benghazi-n840466


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@Denton really has is right on this, kids need a hobby, a purpose. I might be a VERY different person had I not been in scouts/youth group.
@Slippy, good post! 
We're still right well fuked. Drink up.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Banning video games strikes too near banning AR's in my heart. Even banning Pit Bulls (which I personally wouldn't mind) again strikes dissonant chord in me. I don't know what the solution is. Sure it coulda/shoulda/woulda default to the parents responsibility but time and again people that have no business keeping a goldfish bear children.

Sadly, I think as a society, we're just effed. The train has left the station and is barreling down the tracks with nobody at the controls.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?
> 
> Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


Kids that do this do it for National attention to seek justice for what they perceive is equal payment for bad treatment. They become famous if they kill a lot of people. Doesn't matter to a psychopath.

To help prevent it the media should not cover it on breaking news. It should be in the news, but not breaking news all day. Take away the fame. Look at the reasons why someone would do something this extreme. Mentoring kids that are bullied would help. Identifying kids with social problems, and creating better school environments for them would help.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How about this for raising successful children;

A male and female get to know each other then date for a while then set a date for marriage after the male gets a good job, saves some money and finishes a basic education. When the male and female get married they take the necessary steps to prepare them for a child. When these things are accomplished and they decide to have a child and raise it them selves and not some damn day care, they have a child.

The Mom then stays home and parents during the day while the Dad earns a living and provides for his family. The Mom is able to watch over, teach, nurture and when necessary, discipline. The Dad takes on a more stern role in helping the Child become an adult by working their little asses off in sport, work or just digging a damn hole in the back yard until the Child is tired. 

They Love the Child through nurturing, discipline and hard work etc

No need to ban video games, how about we ban welfare to unwed mothers and stop glorifying unwed births?

(I could go on and on but y'all get the damn drift...)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone disrespected me I am hurt I can kill them. I felt left out I will kill someone. World we have created. The generation to follow the snowflakes.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sad situation for all those involved. I saw some stuff on Facebook that indicated this may have been a response to bullying. It doesn't excuse the shooter and he should face the full consequences of his actions but it just boggles my mind how in today's age where kids are killing each other and more often themselves over bullying why hasn't there been changes made in the schools to address this. If I ever have kids I don't think I'm going to let them have social media accounts until they are damn well old enough to know how to act.


EDIT

I've said this many times. I believe the fact that we've taken God along with the values included in the bible out of our lives. Thats the difference between today and days past. If we really want to make a difference we'll start teaching our young people to be good christians again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> In my not so humble opinion - there is no action more *violent* than children being left to their own devices.
> 
> There's a fine line between what *actions* could be deemed violent and which are not. Can you give examples of which actions you would ban...and how that could be done?


Well, that was an out-the-side-of-the-mouth quip about what we already do. We write laws that ban violent actions. Murder, assault, robbery, etc...
Does this stop them? No, but it places a dictate on society that these things will result in punishment if the ban is broken.

We shouldn't ban things that have no direct injurious effect on another person without permission.
I'm of the opinion you should be allowed to do whatever you want to yourself or another consenting adult.
Did you know, in Texas, it is legal for two people to engage in a street fight of fisticuffs if both people agree to it?
Nobody breaks any law if both parties consent to the fight.
Man, I love Texas.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm becoming numb to this repeated horrific scenario. What can we do to stop it?
> 
> Some may think I'm wrong, but I think First Person Shooter computer games need to be banned. Have you ever seen one of these? They're bloodthirsty, mind-warping experiences that some kids play for days at a time. I know that's just a small part of the problem, but it's a positive step that can be done quickly.


I don't have all the facts and specifics in front of me but it's been found a lot of this is due to medicating children. They give meds to kids for every little thing these days and when they turn 18 and become an "adult" (sometimes before) they stop taking the meds and the reaction is to become very violent.

It's more scientific than my simple post but you probably get the idea.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Perp's Parents are pro medication progressives ?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Put prayer and discipline back in schools, also rebuild the family structure. We don't need automated Nannies, we need proactive parents.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Perp's Parents are pro medication progressives ?


They aren't releasing much information on the shooter as not to hinder his prosecution. They announced he will be tried as an adult.

Whats out there on social media indicates he had a pretty shitty home life and was bullied in school. What may or may not have triggered it was a breakup with a girl. I'm not sure if this is fact as the source is social media so take it for what its worth.


----------

